# Hummingbird Widescreen 900 Series?



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm just curious if anyone has tried any of the 900 Series that has the side imaging. The screenshots look pretty neat! 

http://www.humminbird.com/products.asp?ID=507

I'm not really a hummingbird fan and haven't owned one in years but this side imaging technology looks really interesting!! I just wonder if it works as good as the images look and how much water clarity, etc would have a role in results(if any).


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

it is heavily, heavily soiled. Then you may see a drop in sensitivity or more clutter, but generally speaking you'll never notice anything different in dirty water. The side looking stuff looks cool but I have yet to see it in action. It's not cheap either. The simple fact that it is a Humminbird scares me away- they've made krap for years. Most interference prone units on the market. 

I'll wait until someone else does it.

UFM82


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

Any idea what that is on the screen? A sideways view of the bottom? A side view toward land?


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

The website says it's a sideways view of sunken barge with a bunch of sticks/wood.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

More info: http://www.wmi.org/boards/electronics/T14076.htm

Explanation of the side imaging technology:
http://www.humminbird.com/generic2.asp?ID=514


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, It makes me dizzy trying to understand what I'm looking at. 

I can't do this on a Monday, looks like a Friday night with a few beers type of research project


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Close up, it appears interesting. Like metioned however, I'm leary of Humminbird. If the technology is good, the others will pick up on it. I'll wait until then.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

it sure does look cool!!!!

flash----------------------out


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll wait until someone figures out how to flip the picture 90 degrees! Silly!
-Hooch-


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

What are these birds going for $$$$????

flash--------------------------out


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I have no idea and won't be buying one! I agree with others and would like to see the technology come out with Lowrance and/or Garmin or some of the other big names.

I'm guessing somewhere close to 800-1000.00!!


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

The one you have pictures from you can preorder for $1,629.99. HUM981CSI


----------



## jpackr (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow, $1600 for a Hummingbird? I wouldn't buy a Hummingbird for $160. If you are looking for a sonar with a side view, I believe Bottomline has had them for a number of years.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I wander if that Bird takes off the fish, and brings me a beer while fishing. If not, I will wait...


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Rather than start a new thread, i brought this old one back. We know now how wrong these old opinions are of HB products. They've come a long way in quality. Prices are still outrages but a lot of people are paying it. 
What i want to know is, is anybody from the erie group here, using these while trolling for walleye out of TC, Lorain, Ashtabula, and Conneaut ? Is it helping you to see how far out to run your dipsys and boards ? And last, do you think this would help a new guy learn to troll erie more successfully by having one ?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

What you all should do is go to Humminbirds web site and read up on side imaging. Comparing the side imaging to what Bottomline had is showing a complete lack of knowledge about this suject.

I do not like the high cost either. But there are some units out that cost just as much and do not do 1/2 of these units do. This comes from a lifelong Lowrance/ Eagle man. Do not let old predjudices against the company cloud your way of thinking. Matter of fact a new company Johnson Outdoors has taken them over for quite awhile now.

I posted about a website that is dedicated to this model. That website has a couple of Humminbird employees who donate their time helping users. They have images taken by users that help explain why these units are really sound technology.

I know outdoor products suffer from overhype and that tends to make everyone leery. But the truth is if can afford one and you are not buying it.
You will end up like me , getting one and kicking yourself later, for not getting it sooner. They are expensive the 2008 model the 1197C2 runs almost
3000.00 retail. The 997 C2 sets you back almost 2000.00 retail. The 997 has been out long enough for a few to start appearing on Ebay. 

The 987C and the 981C are the oldest models ( 3 years I think ) that have this technology. Both models are discontinued but can also be found here and there. Some deals can be found on them. Read all you can about them or better yet go with fishing with someone who has one and knows how to use it. They say its jawdropping on the website and I agree with them.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Papa, did you read the dates on those earlier posts ? I know all about what and how and how much. I want to know WHO uses them on Erie while trolling for eyes and if they use them for setting distances from the boat while using planer boards, dipsys, and in-lines. Have you used yours for this?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Couldn't one just lift their Lowrance transducer up from parallel to the bottom to approx. 45 degrees and get the same information?

I've really been looking at the side view hummingbirds too but it is not worth the dollars.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Sorry , Chaunc I read the old posts without noticing the dates. I used to look down on HB too especially when they left me high and dry on the old CH-30 graph remember those. I should heve looked before I let my fingers run over my key board 

Lewzer : no way, no how. That was Bottomlines idea and it snucked.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I have the 797c2 Side imaging unit...it's not a 900 series but I can assure you I will always have side imaging on my boat until something much better comes along.

I fish in central ohio and just got the unit last year. In that time I have marked hundreds of waypoints (stuff I never knew was there). I have found submerged dams, rockwalls, rockpiles, fallen trees, stumpfields, foundations, roadbeds, old bridges, ledges...you name it. One of the rockpiles I found ended up surrendering big bass of the year in a club I was in.

The sonar capabilities seem like they are not up to par with some of the other manufactures, however the side imaging more than makes up for it.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Guys, i know they are great units. You dont have to talk them up. I want to know about their usefulness on lake erie trolling. Can anybody help me.


----------



## jeffro (Sep 12, 2007)

Read on a diffrent site that water surface had to be calm to get a decent picture.The screen would bluir if the boat was rocking.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

<Read on a diffrent site that water surface had to be calm to get a decent picture.The screen would bluir if the boat was rocking.>

Where have we head this before?:T 

Tim


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I actually hate to share on this topic... 

From my discussions with many who frequent Erie for smallies- the sidefinding bird is nothing less than a now must have.

The ability to save drive/fishn time to pinpoint smallie structure/cover is super. As discussed throughout- find it up to 240 ft to either side , drag your waypoint on a froze screen, go back over with precision with lowrance unit.

I spend more time gridding waypoints than I do fishn' often- not this year 

Due to familiarity with Lowrance units though, I'm keeping them as my primary units at the bow and ram mounted at console and just learning with the smaller bird unit at console.

Birds are now standard in Ranger and Stratos lines, although Lowrances are also available as always.


nip


----------



## WarrenMN (Dec 23, 2007)

I love my Humminbird 997 and have a bunch of screen captures up on my site.
WarrenMN


----------

